# 2009-10 Hunting Regulations Proposed to Ohio



## kris81 (Jul 15, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for the heads up. Are you a slunger holler sponsor?


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I like the idea of the all day turkey hunting for those two weeks.
Im not sure about the unlimited urban tags though..

I would support an earn a buck system..
Unless you are an apprentice hunter or a Youth hunter you would have to fill a antlerless tag before you can take a buck..


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

kris81 said:


> thanks for the heads up. Are you a slunger holler sponsor?


yes I am:thumbs_up


----------

